# Himagine



## Annfull (Jul 24, 2015)

Hello,

Does anyone have any experience working with HIMAGINE.  Do they have consistent work?


----------



## teresabug (Jul 24, 2015)

I start with Himagine on Monday. I am on an open long term contract. My recruiter told me that there was no end date. I believe it depends on their clients' needs. Have you tested with them or been offered a position?


----------



## lhardin0621 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hello,

I am scheduled for a phone assessment with them tomorrow for physician coding. Would you mind giving me advice on the type of questions they ask?


----------

